# Spy season pictures.



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

So spy was doing the hunters this season and over the series kept improving.

The last show he was Open Hunter Champion.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

he's gorgeous! *drool*


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

My goodness, Spyder. That's one special horse.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> My goodness, Spyder. That's one special horse.


You should see his babies !!!:lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Is that you riding?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Is that you riding?


No that is the girl that has been jumping Spy now for the last two years. She is getting to know him better and better. I started out as a jumper rider but just could never get the hang of it so switched to dressage.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is gorgeous!!  Great pictures!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

This is me on my GP horse


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Gorgeous expression on that horse's face!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Spy is gorgeous, seriously drool worthy.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Yay, he is gorgeous! Glad to see some pics of him 

What year was that pic taken of you on your Grand Prix horse? Not a recent pic of you is it???


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spy is very nice looking. Just curious, how tall is he?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

PP that picture of me on my grey was taken in the 80's.

And Kitten Val.......Spy is not big. He is barely 16 hh. He was my mares first foal,


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

You know, Spyder, that really doesn't show us what you look like. BTW, the grey is a beauty too.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> You know, Spyder, that really doesn't show us what you look like. BTW, the grey is a beauty too.


This is the best you are going to get.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, at least that one was a close up. Any from this century? :wink:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Well, at least that one was a close up. Any from this century? :wink:


 
You really don't want to see....believe me.


----------



## yv0nne (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh my god.
I LOVE both horses and am insanely jealous. My gray isn't nearly as pretty as yours. No fair!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spyder said:


> Spy is not big. He is *barely 16 hh*.


You are killing me! Lol! My qh is 14'3 hh...!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> You are killing me! Lol! My qh is 14'3 hh...!


Yeah, we ride horses between 15 and 15.3 hh so 16 hands seems pretty darned big.


----------

